# What are the benefits of KMS for Intel drivers?



## mdg583 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello,

I don't know if this is the place to ask, but I was wondering if you know what the benefits of KMS is with the intel drivers?

If this is for an xfce distribution as you might mention here, it looks on the surface similar to my (single) xfce desktop.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Sep 2, 2012)

mdg583 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I don't know if this is the place to ask, but I was wondering if you know what the benefits of KMS is with the intel drivers?


You may follow the disscussion in this thread.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2012)

mdg583 don't hijack other people's threads, especially if they are unrelated to your question.

Post split off and put into it's own thread.


----------

